# Let me See Your



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Thinking of replace my reds in a 75 gallon with caribe. Maybe some pics would make it easier to spend the money on a shoal. So let me see what you got. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

Beautiful fish luciano, those jaws look really powerful... what do you feed them?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my 7" Caribe named Naraku:

1.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

2


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

3


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

great pics, guys... what's the best way to take a pic of piranha? lighting and camera wise? holla back if ya wanna see mine! i got a digital camera on the way, but any suggestion would be helpful! tanx


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

an old pic of my 3 caribe . . . i need a UV sterilizer!










~Will.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NatenSarah said:


> great pics, guys... what's the best way to take a pic of piranha? lighting and camera wise? holla back if ya wanna see mine! i got a digital camera on the way, but any suggestion would be helpful! tanx


Well, for close-up pics, a macro setting is your best friend - it allows you to take close-range pics with great detail... Also, when using flashlight, take pics from an angle, to avoid flashlight reflection from the tank glass. Besides that, putting your flashlight on "auto" makes the camera "decide" for itself when to use flashlight and when not (works great, ime.)

And finally, shoot pics like crazy - don't worry about the ones that are messed-up. The more pics you take, the more experienced you'll get, figuring out little tricks to enhance your skills.
In my case, for each picture that is good enough for the web, 10 or 15 are deleted... :smile:

Good luck, and enjoy









btw: great pics, guys


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

thanks for the info, and i guess it will be a trial and error situation. hopefully you'll be seeing pics of Debo(p) soon!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Take a look at here...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=12109


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Great pics guys keep em coming...Mr. hannibal - great cariba tank.

Luciano has some monsters.







ALL great pics.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thePACK


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

biggest cariba 10.5


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Pack what size tank are those cariba in?


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Awesome pictures...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Some great looking fish!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

here were mine...natts and piraya included.

http://hareball.20megsfree.com/pygos/?thumb=1


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> Pack what size tank are those cariba in?


there 9 in total and there in a 100gallon


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Just got back from atlantic city tonight. Won a couple dollars those caribe are looking closer and closer everyday. CAN"T WAIT


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

mine is great. he raises hell, but is the best eater and has a ton of attitude to back up his size. i would recomend a caribe to anyone. they definately are a great fish to have.

Joe


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Wait, Wait, Wait...Pack you have 9 in a 100 gallon...How many (max) can I put in my 75 gallon tank?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> Wait, Wait, Wait...Pack you have 9 in a 100 gallon...How many (max) can I put in my 75 gallon tank?


No more than 4 for life...up to 5-6 if they are small-medium size and depending on their temp...good luck anyway...







!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Thats what i figured 9 in a 100 gallon seemed like a lot of fish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

nice pic guys!


----------



## XPiranhaX (Jun 2, 2003)

beautiful caribe.


----------



## IMADDICTED (Sep 16, 2003)

yall have NICE fish


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

So is 4 in a 75 what I should do? I plan on getting them pretty small and seeing them grow since aparently they grow pretty quick. If that makes a difference.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> Thats what i figured 9 in a 100 gallon seemed like a lot of fish.


:laugh: ..yes i have an overstocked tank..i prefer overstock, but thats me..by doing this, i do run the risk of them killing each other cause of space disagreements ..but knock on wood,they shoal great and i've yet to run into any major problems.. :smile:

and as mr.hannibal mentioned you just can't go wrong with cariba..awesome fish..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Heres one of my older pics


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Well I think that if this hurrican BS gets over with I may be taking the 2 hour ride up to shark aquarium to pick up some new little fishes. Cant wait.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I'm not sure what to do with my rbp's though...Does anyone know if shark aquarium will work out a deal for them? Or I'm in the philadelphia area, I would be will to part with them pretty cheap. PM me if interested.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jasert39 said:


> I'm not sure what to do with my rbp's though...Does anyone know if shark aquarium will work out a deal for them? Or I'm in the philadelphia area, I would be will to part with them pretty cheap. PM me if interested.


 For quick answers (and sale of your reds), contact George @ SharkAquarium, and start a new thread in the B&S...


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

well tomorrow is the day. Plan on getting up early and getting my new fish. Its a long drive but i figure what the heck. I dont have anything else to do. I cant wait. Thanks for all of the great pics though helped me a lot,


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice Cariba's Dam my next fish has to be Caribas sh*t!!!


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres my fav caribe


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> mtx1 Posted on Sep 19 2003, 10:36 PM
> heres my fav caribe


he looks a little beat up


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

man I want some cariba's


----------

